# Auralex Studiofoam Designer Kit



## adamdivine (Jul 31, 2009)

I ran across this today and was wondering if anyone had any experience using these to tame room response in their home theater. I know I can make some DIY panels but since I am nearing the end of a full year of home improvements, I just want an inexpensive readymade solution that will work. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

That is a **** of a good buy. Foam doesn't work as well as fiberglass or rockwool, but you can always double up the foam at that price.

Thanks for the info, I may just have to hit my ceiling with these.


----------



## kivyee (Aug 31, 2010)

You might also want to try something like this:

http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/jul06/articles/studiosos_0706.htm


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

kivyee said:


> You might also want to try something like this:
> 
> http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/jul06/articles/studiosos_0706.htm



Wow, thanks! I am in a rental house for now, this gives me some ideas.


----------



## kivyee (Aug 31, 2010)

The great thing is there's also space and attachment points in that configuration to insert a limp-mass membrane to hopefully absorb more bass energy.


----------

